# Security Flaw in Android -  lets hackers ‘take over’ and ‘control’ 99% of device



## Ricky (Jul 5, 2013)

Found this one, I think worthy enough to be 



> Mobile security company Bluebox said today that it recently discovered a vulnerability in Android that makes any Android device released in the last four years vulnerable to hackers who can read your data, get your passwords, and control any function of your phone, including sending texts, making phone calls, or turning on the camera.
> That’s almost 900 million Android devices globally.
> 
> A Trojan application … has the ability to read arbitrary application data on the device (email, SMS messages, documents, etc.), retrieve all stored account & service passwords,” Bluebox CTO Jeff Forristal posted. “It can essentially take over the normal functioning of the phone and control any function.”
> ...



src: Massive Android flaw lets hackers ‘take over’ and ‘control’ 99% of Android devices (updated) | VentureBeat


----------



## Flash (Jul 5, 2013)

Read it yesterday, but it was touted as "Android's master key" in CNN.
But, it's applicable to devices over 2009 right?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 5, 2013)

Most probably as it is a flaw how Apps security is scrutinized. I am not into Android Development but what I understand that it is how an App may look good to google but can be compromized.. either intentionally or unintentionally..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

Weird....Google must do something about it very quickly.


----------



## Flash (Jul 6, 2013)

*Update: *According to a report in CIO, Google has already modified its Play Store’s app entry process so that apps that have been modified using this exploit are blocked and can no longer be distributed via Play.


*techcrunch.com/2013/07/04/android-security-hole/


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

Hmm...Nice update.


----------

